# سؤال لاهل الخبرة



## soabfactory (3 أبريل 2012)

انا كنت عاييز اعمل صابون جليسريين بس المشكلة اني مش لاقي زيت الخروع الا الطبي بسعر من 18 ال 20 جنية وكدة هتبقي التكلفة غالية جدا فهل يوجد زيت خروع ارخص من كدة في مصر وفين وهل يمكن الاستغناء عنة وما فائدتة في صابون الجليسريين لاعطاء الشفافية ام ماذا ؟
وسؤال تاني بعد اذنكم ممكن يتم اضافة الكحول في مكنة البلودر ام يشترط والصابون سايب مع العلم اني بحاول اعمل صابون درجة شفافية مش عالية اوي بس بسعر معقول واية الفرق بين الكحول الايثيلي والميثيلي وهل يمكن استخدام المثيلي في صناعة الصابون ولو جبت صابون خام وتم اضافة الكحول علية في المكن هيشف ولا لا ؟


----------



## soabfactory (4 أبريل 2012)

39 مشاهدة ومحدش رد عليا هو محدش عارف الرد ولا محدش مستعني بيا


----------



## chem1982 (5 أبريل 2012)

زيت الخروع ليس لة علاقة بالشفافية المسول عن الشفافية هو الكحول والسكر وللبديل عنة يمكن استخدام خليط من زيوت اخري بنسب وزنيةلتحسين شكل المنتج وعادة للحصول علي صابون شفاف جيد يخلط عدة زيوت افضل من استخدام زيت واحد وايضا يمكن استخدام زيت جوز الهند (coconut oil)


----------



## soabfactory (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك بس ممكن توضحلي لية الفرق بين الكحول الايثيلي والميثيلي ويمكن اضافة الميثيلي علي الصابون ولا لا


----------



## chem1982 (15 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكحول المثيلي سام جدا ولة ابخرة سامة ومضرة بصحتك استخدم الايثانول غير سام وامن


----------

